# First Shots Of Movements



## F-Stop Junkie (May 31, 2006)

After a friend gave me a box full of movements to try and photograph, I wound up in my office with bits of fabric, lights, reflectors and lenses everywhere. In the end, this is a sample of what I came up with. I also realised the value of a proper macro lens!

To give some sense of scale, the first movement is 16mm wide, the second is 19.5mm. I don't know any specifics, but I'm sure if pushed my movement sponsor will add some detail!



















I'd appreciate any suggestions or advice anyone can offer!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love these small movements from ladies watches







They just look like works of art.









There is no substitute for natural daylight and a camera with a good macro facility (down to 1 cm)....then add a tripod.

And just for MarkF and Jason, here is the movement from the ladies Three Barrels watch.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I love these small movements from ladies watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice pic and movement.







Do you still have the Three barrels?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mark, he will be allways have the 3 Barrels


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

He probably will, good, I like stability.











MarkF said:


> He probably will, good, I like stability.


F-Stop, I didn't mean to neglect you, those pictures are superb, much better than I could manage.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi f-stop, those pics are very'arty' for sure, well done









regards, john.

btw,as hawky stated, these little watches are 'works of art in their own right'


----------

